# reptile shows 2015



## tanithvosloo (Sep 14, 2013)

Are there any shows in the london or essex area. all the ones on here which have their own link or are advertised are all up north, i assume i am not the only person who owns snakes in the bottom half or south east of the country


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

tanithvosloo said:


> Are there any shows in the london or essex area. all the ones on here which have their own link or are advertised are all up north, i assume i am not the only person who owns snakes in the bottom half or south east of the country


all shows are cancelled this year, bar those at donnington, pending the judicial hearing on shows next month. this will decide for once & for all whether shows can continue- if yes, no one will be able to try to ban them. if no, it's goodbye uk reptile shows.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> all shows are cancelled this year, bar those at donnington, pending the judicial hearing on shows next month. this will decide for once & for all whether shows can continue- if yes, no one will be able to try to ban them. if no, it's goodbye uk reptile shows.


No reptile shows would make our classifieds very , very important !?!?


----------



## tanithvosloo (Sep 14, 2013)

so i take it someone is trying to stop all reptile shows, why?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

tanithvosloo said:


> so i take it someone is trying to stop all reptile shows, why?


what keeps happening is that the APA (animal protection agency), a militant anti-petkeeping organisation, keeps scaring councils into cancelling/banning shows by telling lies about them being illegal, being a disease risk, etc. so now there is to be a judicial hearing to decide for once & for all whether the shows can continue. if it goes in our favour, then all councils will all know that the shows are allowed, & the APA won't be able to scare them off anymore. until then, all shows are off except for doncaster, who for some reason are carrying on this year.

as for local shows, normally there would be kempton in august (the biggest south east show) & ERAC (essex reptile & amphibian club) used to hold shows until the APA made it impossible to find venues that would allow them.


----------



## tanithvosloo (Sep 14, 2013)

this makes me sick, there is always someone out there wanting to spoil it for everyone else, just cause they dont like snakes etc they dont want anyone else doing so. 
nothing on the same league but we used to have two events in upminster, one was a saturday event in the summer on the local park, you had stalls, fun fair, dog shows everything, 4 people complained who lived in the houses that backed onto the park so the council stopped it and the other one was at harmond hall, every year they had a 2 day biker event, bikers from all over the place used to attend, never any trouble, brough in loads of revenue for the local businesses but someone who live near the hall complained and again the council stopped it. like the southend air show, thats been cancelled the last couple of years cause someone complained that it was dangerous having planes going over a beach. i know what i would like to do with these people.:bash:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

tanithvosloo said:


> this makes me sick, there is always someone out there wanting to spoil it for everyone else, just cause they dont like snakes etc they dont want anyone else doing so.
> nothing on the same league but we used to have two events in upminster, one was a saturday event in the summer on the local park, you had stalls, fun fair, dog shows everything, 4 people complained who lived in the houses that backed onto the park so the council stopped it and the other one was at harmond hall, every year they had a 2 day biker event, bikers from all over the place used to attend, never any trouble, brough in loads of revenue for the local businesses but someone who live near the hall complained and again the council stopped it. like the southend air show, thats been cancelled the last couple of years cause someone complained that it was dangerous having planes going over a beach. i know what i would like to do with these people.:bash:


actually Southend airshow was cancelled because the council wanted to save money & didn't want to pay for it anymore. But it's funny how they can still afford to fund a boat show!:devil:


----------

